# CPU-Z Ist DDR3 Ram zu hoch getaktet? Und G-Skill Intel Frage



## Niza (19. März 2011)

Hi
Habe ein neues Board Gigabyte ga 870 UD3
und neuen speicher G-Skill DDR3 1333 2x2GB
Mein CPU Phenom 2 X4 925

CPU-Z zeigt bei NB-Frequenzy 2009,2MHz an 
und DRAM Frequenzy 667,9
FSB:RAM 3:10

Siehe auch BILD im Anhang

ist das jetzt DDR3 1333 oder 2000 
Was ist die NB Freeuenzy vielleicht HT-Link oder der Front Side Bus (FSB) weil werte gleich sind 
Bus Speed 200,9MHz dann passt das ja auch nicht mehr
oder wie muss ich das verstehen ?
2000 wäre doch viel zu viel bei 1333





Auf der Verpackung stand "Designed for the 2nd generation Intel  Core Prozessors family and Intel P67&H67 platforms"
muss ich jetzt mir sorgen machen wei ich AMD Habe ?
Oder kann ich normal weiter nutzen ohne mir sorgen machen zu müssen









Zusätzliche Frage 
Windows zeigt nur 3,12GB an 
Das Board hat keine Onboard Grafik und trotzdem nur 3,12GB statt wie beim alten Board 3,5GB DDR2

Bei Windows XP 32Bit 
Wo ist der Ram hinn?





Bitte um Hilfe und Erklärung 
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## NCphalon (19. März 2011)

DRAM Frequency (*2) ist der RAM Takt, NB Frequency der des RAM-Controllers. Bei AMD Systemen limitiert meistens der Controller. 

Und wenn auf der Packung des RAMs irgendeine Spezialisierung steht, heißt das net, dass du, wenn du den RAM für ein anderes System verwendest, irgendwelche Nachteile hast. Das bedeutet lediglich, dass der RAM mit den genannten Komponenten getestet wurde.

Das mit der RAM Größe kann verschiedene Ursachen haben, abhängig von der Hardware werden noch andere Bereiche der Speicheradressierung (die bei 32b Systemen nur bis 4096MB reicht) für irgendetwas reserviert. Die werden dann z.B. unter RAM und VRAM aufgeteilt. So blieben dann bei 4096MB - 1024MB = 3072MB übrig, was den angezeigten 3,12GB schon recht nahe kommt. 

An deiner Stelle würde ich mal versuchen, mir ein 64Bit Betriebssystem zuzulegen, 32 Bit sind heutzutage einfach netmehr zeitgemäß.


----------



## Dünnschi (19. März 2011)

*AW: CPU-Z Ist DDR3 Ram zu hoch getaktet?*

Das mit deinem Speicher passt: die 666MHz bei DRAM Frequency verdoppelst du, somit kommst du auf DDR1333.

Die NB-Frequency hat desweiteren so erstmal nix mit dem Takt des Arbeitsspeichers zu tun. Die 2000MHz sind der Standardtakt, somit ist auch hier alles in Ordnung.

Und zuletzt noch zu den angezeigten 3,12GB RAM. Da du ein 32-Bit Betriebssystem nutzt, werden i.d.R. nur max. 3,5GB adressiert. Manchmal ist es auch noch weniger, da die Hardware noch einen zusätzlichen Teil des RAMs belegt, jede Komponente reserviert einen bestimmten Adressbereich, der dann abgezogen wird. Dein neues System benötigt hier ein wenig mehr, als das alte, deshalb hast du auch nicht mehr die 3,5GB zur Verfügung.

Brauchst dir also keine Sorgen, machen! Bei deinem System ist alles im grünen Bereich. Aber wie NCphalon schon gesagt hat, solltest du ruhig mal über einen Umstieg auf 64-Bit nachdenken


----------



## Niza (19. März 2011)

*AW: CPU-Z Ist DDR3 Ram zu hoch getaktet?*

Vielen Vielen Dank,
Das beruhigt mich erst mal 


Das mit den Timings 
lohnt es sich auf Auto im Bios zu lassen 
Also 
9 9 9 24 33 1T

oder lohnt manuell umstellen

7 7 7 23 31 2T

Merkt man da einen großen Leistungsunterschied 

oder könnten die manuellen Einstellungen die Stabilität beeinflussen 

Zocke hauptsächlich Starcraft 2


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2011)

Grossartig merken wirst du davon nicht ausser in Benchmarks. Das Latenzenprofil ist eigendlich für Intel - CPU´s gedacht,mußt du probieren ob es geht, aber wie schon erwähnt merkt man quasi nix. Was die Speichermenge angeht kannst du höchstens mal im Bios schauen ob dort was aktivert ist was du nicht brauchst und dieses deaktivieren.


----------



## MrTimberfall (6. Juni 2016)

Ist zwar schon älter, aber wenn man keine Ahnung davon hat, würde ich generell vom Oc abraten bevor man sein System zerstört


----------



## drebbin (6. Juni 2016)

Alter ist das ein Totengräber


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. Juni 2016)

Der Thread ist 5 Jahre alt und der Thread-Ersteller nicht mehr aktiv. Ich schließe ihn.


----------

